# Dyed- First Skeins



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

My first skeins of yarn are now dry & wrapped in hank form. I'm very pleased with this color combo, which I'm calling Hibiscus Harlequin after a beetle with those colors. I used some dyes I had on hand in fuschia & turquoise. Since I've dyed shirts & scarves for several years I have 30+ colors of dye to choose from. Four more skeins are drying now & im planning more color ways.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Well done, I love those colours. Do you have anything specific in mind to make from the yarn.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Good color combination! I too am curious what this will become. Please post pictures when you knit or crochet it.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I don't have a specific project in mind right now, but I've been looking at several pages of ideas on Ravelry. My trouble is I love to play with colors & that takes my interest more than a use for what I've dyed. I have the same problem with the silk scarves I dye. A friend & I have dyed those since we retired from teaching chemistry 6+ years ago. We've sold many at shows but we each have a big inventory still.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Luscious!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Wonderful colorway!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Love those colors together.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful colors


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely colors!


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Yes, that colour combo works great. Very nice indeed.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Those turned out very nicely


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Gorgeous color combo!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Nice color, lucky you with all that dye, have fun!


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all the kind remarks. I'm enjoying the new-old experience of dyeing yarn. As if I needed more yarn!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Conchalea said:


> Thank you everyone for all the kind remarks. I'm enjoying the new-old experience of dyeing yarn. As if I needed more yarn!


Enjoy dyeing.....I have too much yarn said no one, ever. Lol


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> Enjoy dyeing.....I have too much yarn said no one, ever. Lol


Playing with color is fun!


----------



## MatMagdalena (Sep 2, 2013)

Silk scarves?! I'd love to see, and maybe buy, some of those! Are they available?


----------



## MatMagdalena (Sep 2, 2013)

Silk scarves?! I'd love to see, and maybe buy, some of those! Are they available??


----------

